
Show HN: Age of AI Conference - iovrthoughtthis
https://aimeetupseries.com/
======
iovrthoughtthis
Hey HN,

I'm helping organize the conference and I'd love to hear some anyone that's
run, or been to a conference before, as this is my first.

